# My wife is hooked ...



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

... on sawdust. Finally got the wife out to see the sawmill and show her how it works. Should have shown her one before I bought it, could have gotten the money approval for hydraulics! First words out of her mouth after the opening cut in an ERC was "Wow, that is pretty, to bad there isn't a way for me to try it out." Of course, then I would have been relegated to off bearer/log fetcher :laughing:. The rest of the afternoon she was asking me what trees we had to cut down to saw up and what I could make with it:blink:.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*How's bout some pictures?*

Of the new mill, the wood, the wife? Are we just supposed to use our imagination? Come on, we need some help here. :yes: bill


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

You've got it made. Make sure to let her run the mill once though; after that tell her you both take turns milling and tailing. She'll agree. 

Then get back to milling and between cuts one time just saykind of casually - "Yep, it's 50/50. I mill and you tail for the first 50 years, and then after that we swap." 

It didn't work for me at all, but I figure what the heck maybe you'll have better luck. :shifty:


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

My wife is hooked too, she carves,burns and does most of the drawing and design for me.She says wierd things like,you need a sawmill,or would you be better off with a bigger planer?God I love her!!Just watch yer wallet.Specially when new tools pop up. Rick


----------

